# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  نمونه کد آپلود فایل با Uploadifive

## mostafa_shoakry

سلام خدمت دوستان محترم.
چن وقتی بود دنبال یه آپلودر بودم که هم تو CodeIgniter کار کنه و هم اینکه به صورت jQuery باشه تا اینکه    uploadify رو پیدا کردم.
خوب کار میکنه ولی تنها ایرادش اینه که با پلوگین فلش پلیر کار میکنه و باید فلش پلیر نصب شه.
ولی uplodifive اونجوری نیست .
یه نمونه کد می زارم که با uploadifive و در codeigniter هست. البته اینو بگم که احتمالا که نه حتما ایراداتی داره که از دوستان خواهش دارم در صورت تکمیل این کد ، دوباره کد رو آپلود کنن تا برای همه قابل استفاده باشه.

----------


## HASAN604

خیلی عالی بود مرسی

----------


## Borujerd

> خیلی عالی بود مرسی


واقعا عالي بود دارم بهينه سازيش ميكنم ... ميزارم برا دانلود مرسي از دوست خوبمون

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

> واقعا عالي بود دارم بهينه سازيش ميكنم ... ميزارم برا دانلود مرسي از دوست خوبمون


 منم یه بلاهایی سرش آوردم اگه وقت کردم می زارم.
می دونی تنها مشکل من اینه که مثلا اگه فرمت فایل درست نبود نمی تونم پیغامشو تو اون جایی قرار نشون بده رو نمایش بدم اینو برام حلش کنی ممنون می شم. اگه متوجه نشدی منظورم چیه با عکس نشونش می دم.

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

نمی دونم چجوری شده اشتباها خود فایل uploadifive رو با php آپلود کردم.
الان درستش کردم .شرمنده به خاطر اشتباهم  :خجالت: 
اینم واسه اینکه بیاد بالا

----------

